# إعادة استخدام مخلفات البناء كبلوك الأسمنتي



## حسن ابوفريوة (29 مارس 2010)

بـسم الله الــرحــمـن الـــرحــــيــم لـــيــــبــــــيا 2010


*الفكرة الأساسية **فى** إعادة استخدام مخلفات البناء تكمن **فى** تحويل هذه المخلفات إلى خليط متجانس يتم إضافة الأسمنت إليه ويتم إعادة تصنيعه **كالبلوك* *أسمنتى** بحيث يمكن استخدام هذا **البلوك* *فى** عمليات البناء* 
* 
&#151;أمكن حصر أنماط مخلفات المبانى فى العناصر التالية :​&#151;الرمال المتخلفة عن عمليات الصب للخرسانات العادية والمسلحة وكذلك الرمال غير الصالحة للاستخدام (كتل رملية). 
&#151;الزلط والركام الغير صالح للاستخدام فى الخرسانة العادية والمسلحة. 
&#151;كسر البلوك الناتج عن عمليات البناء. 
&#151;المون المهدرة والمتخلفة عن عمليات البياض الداخلى والخارجى بأنواعه المختلفة. 
&#151;بقايا البلاط والسيراميك وخامات الأرضيات. 
&#151;مخلفات ناتـجة عن تغيير فى عمليات التصميم مثل إزالة حوائط - تغيير أرضيات وخلافه 

 &#151;تمثل عملية إعادة تدوير مخلفات المبانى فى الموقع الهدف المحورى لهذه الدراسة بحيث يعاد استخدامها فى البناء وقد وضعت مجموعة من المعايير لتحقيق هذا الهدف :
&#151;استخدام أسلوب سهل وبسيط فى التعامل مع هذه المخلفات وبحيث يصلح استخدامه فى أى موقع. 
&#151;استخدام تقنيات بسيطة وغير مكلفة. 
&#151;مع ملاحظة أنه يمكن ببعض التطوير استخدام نفس المدخل مع المبانى التى يتم هدمها. 
مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع
 
يقوم هذا المشروع باستخدام مخلفات المباني الناتجة من هدم وتكسير المنازل القديمة. 
وهذه المخلفات إذا ما تراكمت شغلت حيزا كبيرا ولا تتحلل مما يعرض الأرض الزراعية إلي خطر التصحر نتيجة احتواء هذه المخلفات علي كمية كبيرة من الرمال والأسمنت المستعمل . 
لذلك فإن هذا المشروع يساعد علي التخلص من كمية كبيرة من هذه المخلفات مما يساهم في النظافة العامة للمناطق التي اعتاد الناس تشوين هذه المخلفات فيها . 
ولقد ازدادت كمية هذه المخلفات زيادة كبيرة في الأعوام العشرة الأخيرة نتيجة استخدام بلاط السيراميك محل البلاط الأسمنتي مما أدي إلي زيادة كميات البلاط والردش الناتج من هذا الإحلال . 
وفي الوقت الذي يجب الاهتمام بتشجير وزراعة الصحراء يقوم الناس بتصحير الأرض الزراعية بإلقاء هذه المخلفات فيها 
 تشمل عمليات التصنيع لمنتجات المشروع علي المراحل التالية 
 &#151;يتم طحن الموردة من المحاجرمخلفات المباني وذلك بتكسير الأحجار الكبيرة باستخدام الكسارة ثم يجهز المخلوط ثم ينقل الخليط بسير أسفل الكسارة إلي العجانه وهي حوض كبير مزود بريش قلابه لإجراء عملية العجن بعد إضافة ثم تنقل العجينة إلي ماكينة الإنتاج وهي ماكينة بثق يركب عليها قالب الصب (فرمة ) حسب المقاس المطلوب حيث يتم عملية البثق (الصب ) بداخل الفرمة ثم يقطع الطوباسمنتي بالمقاسات المطلوبة يدويا الماكينة ويصبح جاهزاً للتسويق . ​
أهمية المشروع من التالي 
 &#151;سهـولــة إقـامــة الـــمشروع . 
&#151;صغر حجم رأس المال الذي يحتاجه ابتداءً قياساً بمشاريع أخرى . 
&#151;عدم حاجة المشروع إلى مكان خاص ليقام عليه ، بل يمكن إقامته فـي أي مكـان . 
&#151;ضخـامـة وارداتـه قيـاسـاً بصغر حجم رأس المـال . 
&#151;توفر احتياجاته و رخص ثمنها في البداية على الأقل . 
&#151;قـلـة عــد د حيثيـات الــمشروع و قـلـة تــعقيـد اتهـا . 
&#151;الإقبال الشديد على هذا النوع من الطوب السمنتي و على الأخص في البلدان التي تكون تكاليف البناء فيها مرتفعة لسهولة استخدامه و لرخص ثمنه . 
&#151; التطور السريع للمشروع على عكس غيره من المشاريع التي تحتاج إلى مدة أطول ​
​
** 
&#151;يعتبر موضوع تدوير المخلفات وأعادة استخدامها من الوضوعات المهمه لما تسببه هذة المخلفات من اثار سيئه علي البيئة وشكلها العام ونظفتها .................... 
&#151;وكل ذلك له اثر النظام العام للدوله فعندما يكون هناك زائر من الخارج (سائح ) 
&#151;أول ما يقيم البلد يقيمها علي اساس النظام العام ونظافة الشوارع التشجير 
&#151;فعندما نتقوم بنقل هذه المخلفات الي المصانع فبذلك قد قمنا بتنظيف الشوارع منها 
&#151;وكذلك قمنا بلحفاظ علي الارض من التصحر لان هذة المخلفات من هدم المنازل لا تتحلل لذلك تعمل علي تصحر الارض الزراعية 
&#151; 
&#151;يعتبر البلوك السمنتي من اهم المواد الخام في بناء المساكن والمدن الجديدة 
&#151;ولان هدف مشروع البلوك السمنتي هو الربح لذلك يجب استغلال هذه المخلفات في 
&#151;البناء لانها تكون بأرخص الأثمان مقارنة با غير 
&#151; 
&#151;تعتبر هذه المخلفات من تكاليف المشروع لذلك ويجب أن يزيد العائد عن التكلفة 
&#151;ولذلك يجب استغلال هذه المخلفات لانها ارخص في السعر وكذلك أصلح للنظام العام ممممممممم​*


----------

